# About to buy Worldmark membership, some questions!



## mohsan (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi Folks,

I'm thinking of purchasing a Worldmark membership through resale.  I would like to know whats a good price range to buy a 6k - 18k membership.   

1. Is $0.35/point a good price when its all said and done (includes closing)?   How low have you guys seen memberships go for?

2. I see the difference in MF between a 17.5k and 18k package is a big jump, actually makes the 18k cost more per point in terms of MF!  For instance, 17.5K MF = 993.60 = 0.05678/pt, and 18K MF = 0.06186/pt.  How is this possible, and can I simply transfer 500 pts of my perpetual membership to another member?  Is it possible to simply make my 18k membership a 17.5k membership to save on MF?

3.  If the anniversary month is January, are the points put into the account on January 1st?

4.  Why do sellers ask to be reimbursed for last year's MF?  Is this another money making tactic?

5.  Is there a standard number of HK tokens issued per account per year?  Does it depend on number of points?  how many do you get?  Can HK be transferred from one account to another?

Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## itchyfeet (Dec 16, 2012)

For the answer to these and many more questions visit www.wmowners.com


----------



## sue1947 (Dec 16, 2012)

itchyfeet said:


> For the answer to these and many more questions visit www.wmowners.com



Agreed.  In addition, there is a 6000 account for sale by a reputable reseller with a good reputation at http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=36496.  It's a good price for a fully loaded account.  Note, I have no association with this seller so am just passing along the info.  

Sue


----------



## presley (Dec 16, 2012)

Answers to 4 and 5

4.)  Most sellers do not ask for this.  Since most don't ask, I just don't bother with those that do.  They are asking you to pay for the excess points which are unused.

5.)  You get one housekeeping token per 10K credits per year.  If your account is 6K - 10K annual, you will get one token.  If you have an 11K - 18K account, you will get 2 tokens.  Tokens can only be transferred to other accounts with a transfer of 5K credits.

wmowners.com is the best place to learn all about the memberships.

I also highly recommend wmcredits.net for resale purchases.  They will educated you throughout the process and are very honest and reliable.  There are other resllers with good reputations, as well.

ETA:  I've never heard of a 17,500 account.  I've only seen/heard of 5K and above with full 1K increments.  Are you sure that your idea of 17,500 is even possible?


----------



## mohsan (Dec 16, 2012)

Great, thanks for the great resource. I was able to find answers to most of the questions, but I am still confused one question:

2. I see the difference in MF between a 17.5k and 18k package is a big jump, actually makes the 18k cost more per point in terms of MF! For instance, 17.5K MF = 993.60 = 0.05678/pt, and 18K MF = 0.06186/pt. How is this possible, and *can I simply transfer 500 pts of my perpetual membership to another member? Is it possible to simply make my 18k membership a 17.5k membership to save on MF?*

I see that 17.5K account may not even exist, so my question then becomes can I transfer 1k of my prepetual credits to another account to make my account a 17K account?

17K MF = 993.60 = .05845/pt
18K MF = 1113.46 = 0.061859/pt

I'd rather have a 17K account instead of a 18K account, lol, even if its the same price.




Thanks in advance.


----------



## cotraveller (Dec 16, 2012)

mohsan said:


> Great, thanks for the great resource. I was able to find answers to most of the questions, but I am still confused about the following questions:
> 
> 2. I see the difference in MF between a 17.5k and 18k package is a big jump, actually makes the 18k cost more per point in terms of MF! For instance, 17.5K MF = 993.60 = 0.05678/pt, and 18K MF = 0.06186/pt. How is this possible, and *can I simply transfer 500 pts of my perpetual membership to another member? Is it possible to simply make my 18k membership a 17.5k membership to save on MF?*
> 
> ...



WorldMark accounts are in 1,000 credit increments only.  The maintenance fees officially changhe at 2,500 credit increments even though there are no accounts at the 2,500 credit level.  For example, the dure are the same for 15k, 16k, and 17k accounts and for 18k, 19k, and 20k accounts.  That is why you see the jump you mention. 

The best size account is one that is at the break point for the dues structure. (10k, 12k, 15k, 17k, 20k, etc).  The dues per credit will be the lowest at that point.  For a 18k, 19k, or 20k account the annual dues are $1,113.46 which gives a per credit range of $0.62 for the 18k account to $0.56 for the 20k account.

Sellers asking for dues reimbursement allows them to list the contract at a lower asking price making it seem like you are getting a better deal.  Figure that reimbursement into the final price when you make a decision to buy.

You can find a table of the WorldMark maintenance dues, and other WorldMark information, here.


----------



## RX8 (Dec 16, 2012)

mohsan said:


> so my question then becomes can I transfer 1k of my prepetual credits to another account to make my account a 17K account?
> 
> 17K MF = 993.60 = .05845/pt
> 18K MF = 1113.46 = 0.061859/pt
> .



I don't own worldmark but have researched them. As far as I know you cannot make a 18k account into a 17k account for maintenance fee purposes.  You have an 18k point contract. If you want to rent 1000 of those points to another user you can but they are still considered your points.


----------



## mohsan (Dec 16, 2012)

presley said:


> If you have an 11K - 18K account, you will get 2 tokens.



Are you sure an 11k-18k account gets 2 tokens, not one?


----------



## mohsan (Dec 16, 2012)

RX8 said:


> I don't own worldmark but have researched them. As far as I know you cannot make a 18k account into a 17k account for maintenance fee purposes.  You have an 18k point contract. If you want to rent 1000 of those points to another user you can but they are still considered your points.



Is splitting of an account possible?  Can I split the account into two accounts (say one 6k account, and one 12k account?)  I realize the total MF for the two accounts will be higher, but having two accounts may offer better flexibility.  Or I can simply just sell off the 6k account.

I know combining two accounts IS possible from what I read....


----------



## rhonda (Dec 16, 2012)

mohsan said:


> Are you sure an 11k-18k account gets 2 tokens, not one?


Last I checked, it was 1 HK token for every 10k credits owned.  Thus, you don't get that second token until 20k credits, a third HK token at 30k, etc.


----------



## sue1947 (Dec 16, 2012)

mohsan said:


> Is splitting of an account possible?  Can I split the account into two accounts (say one 6k account, and one 12k account?)  I realize the total MF for the two accounts will be higher, but having two accounts may offer better flexibility.  Or I can simply just sell off the 6k account.
> 
> I know combining two accounts IS possible from what I read....



Splitting is possible, but it takes forever.  Accounts come in all sizes.  Buy the one that best fits your yearly needs and then rent in additional credits as needed.  There are many that keep a small account (with the smaller maintenance fees) and rent in most of their credits from other owners.  I think a balanced approach is best.  Each split or combine is charged the $299 fee so go for the best account size possible.  Rental credits (one time use credits transferred from another owner's account) go for .055-.06/credit and extra housekeeping tokens are around $60.  You can't transfer just the HK so they usually are included in the price of renting some credits.  

Sue


----------



## presley (Dec 16, 2012)

mohsan said:


> Are you sure an 11k-18k account gets 2 tokens, not one?





rhonda said:


> Last I checked, it was 1 HK token for every 10k credits owned.  Thus, you don't get that second token until 20k credits, a third HK token at 30k, etc.



Rhonda would know better than I.  I do think I remember reading a few threads that mentioned it was better to have 2 accounts than one.  Maybe getting the extra token was part of the reason.  

WM seems to raise the housekeeping fees every year.  It is getting pretty substantial, so buying 2 accounts might be a good choice.


----------



## PassionForTravel (Dec 16, 2012)

The advantage with having two accounts has to do with limits placed on an account. Only 1 weekend (Friday Saturday without Thursday or Sunday) every three months, also only one bonus time reservation active. The downside with two accounts is that each account is charged $166 then the variable fee  based upon how many credits in the account. This is why a 6k account has an average cost of $.85 cents per credit but a 10k account has an average cost of $.63 per credit.

Rather than getting a 17k or 18k which the OP was talking about they should get a 20k account the same mf ($1113)as the 18 k and then they get two housekeeping tokens. if they only use 17k they can rent the other 3k to another owner, pocket $165 to $180 plus $50-60 for he hk token, which is more than the $120 that the would save on the 17k in mf. Plus if they actually need that extra housekeeping it would cist an average of $80 if they didn't have a token.

20 k accounts are also easier to find that 17 or 18k accounts.

Ian


----------



## LLW (Dec 17, 2012)

mohsan said:


> Is splitting of an account possible?  Can I split the account into two accounts (say one 6k account, and one 12k account?)  I realize the total MF for the two accounts will be higher, but having two accounts may offer better flexibility.  Or I can simply just sell off the 6k account.
> 
> I know combining two accounts IS possible from what I read....



Here's a discussion thread on wmowners.com on 2 accounts vs 1 account:
http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=18996

As Sue said, splitting an account takes forever. On WMO we have heard of one splitting transaction that took about a year. When you do any split or combine transactions, your account is frozen. That means you can't book or cancel any reservation. Sometimes just one account is frozen. Sometimes both the receiving and disappearing accounts are frozen in the case of combines. It depends on the rep handling the transaction. Therefore on WMO we highly recommend against non-essential splits and combines.

The best strategy is to just buy the right size from the beginning. Then you can best spend your energy on learning how to maximize the use of your account, instead of always calling up various departments of Wyndham to find out where your account is at. If somebody wants to sell you an account that's not the right size for you, ask him to fix the size first. There are lots of accounts out there for sale, and the prices are always negotiable. You don't have to buy that particular one.


----------



## LLW (Dec 17, 2012)

mohsan said:


> Is splitting of an account possible?  Can I split the account into two accounts (say one 6k account, and one 12k account?)  *I realize the total MF for the two accounts will be higher*, but having two accounts may offer better flexibility.  Or I can simply just sell off the 6k account.
> 
> I know combining two accounts IS possible from what I read....



It is $154.58 higher, to be exact, in addition to any breakpoint advantage/disadvantage. To many people, the benefits are worth that much. To many others, they are not.


----------



## jbcoug (Dec 17, 2012)

RX8,

Certainly you can change an 18k account to a 17k account. All you have to do is sell 1k to another owner. If you were to sell 1k to an owner that has a 6k account, both of you would come out with more favorable mf per point.

John


----------



## mohsan (Dec 18, 2012)

jbcoug said:


> RX8,
> 
> Certainly you can change an 18k account to a 17k account. All you have to do is sell 1k to another owner. If you were to sell 1k to an owner that has a 6k account, both of you would come out with more favorable mf per point.
> 
> John




Can you sell simply 500 pts?  Or does it have to be increments of 1k.

an 18k account selling 500 points to a 7k account would be awesome.


----------



## cotraveller (Dec 18, 2012)

mohsan said:


> Can you sell simply 500 pts?  Or does it have to be increments of 1k.
> 
> an 18k account selling 500 points to a 7k account would be awesome.



Nope, all WorldMark accounts are in 1,000 credit increments.  You cannot sell or buy 500 credits.  You can only buy or sell in increments 1,000.


----------



## sue1947 (Dec 18, 2012)

mohsan said:


> Can you sell simply 500 pts?  Or does it have to be increments of 1k.
> 
> an 18k account selling 500 points to a 7k account would be awesome.



I'm curious why 17500 is your magic number? Most people are looking for 6000 for a small account or 10,000 or 20000.  17500 is an odd number.  


Sue


----------



## PassionForTravel (Dec 18, 2012)

It will be because 17500 is the changeover point for the next jump in MF's. Sure seems to me that it would be a lot easier just to go for 20K then you are at a boundary without having to go through extra steps, plus you get an extra housekeeping token which is worth $72 if booking a 1 Bedroom or $81 if booking a 2 bedroom. If you can't use those extra 3K just rent them to another owner which is $165-180 back in your pocket. Add those two things together and you are way ahead compared to the difference in MF between a 17K account and a 20K account ($120).

Ian


----------

